
Ask HN: How do you keep up with *developments* in front end web development? - votr
So not learning new technologies, but just being aware of new ideas, approaches, early releases, progress on standards, etc.<p>At the moment, I just sort of browse HN&#x2F;Reddit and look at books being published.<p>How do you stay informed?
======
NikolaeVarius
You don't.

Really a good majority of the stuff that is released at any given moment is
pretty worthless.

Fixing something that doesn't need to be fixed, begging you to move to
something for the sole reason that its new without a valid reason, etc etc
etc.

You don't have to keep up at any given moment. Things that are actually worth
paying attention to will filter through eventually.

~~~
LarryMade2
This.

Unless you are unable to do something and need a new technology to solve a
problem, but then, probably be best to stick with things that have a track
record of just working.

If it looks cool do some side R&D with it, but until you see expected results
I'd take any new technology with a grain of salt - especially if it's
proprietary.

------
onion2k
I read [http://webplatformdaily.org/](http://webplatformdaily.org/) daily, and
I subscribe to a few newsletters (PonyFoo, HTML5 weekly, JS Weekly). I read
the changelogs for new versions of browsers. And, occasionally, I browse all
the pages linked from chrome://chrome-urls. I've learnt about all sorts of
old-but-new-to-me browser technologies doing that.

------
mtmail
For a while I subscribed to the
[http://html5weekly.com/](http://html5weekly.com/) and
[http://javascriptweekly.com/](http://javascriptweekly.com/) newsletter. They
publish several more and I still enjoy the nodejs one.

